# Oak wilt?



## coolbrze (Sep 19, 2011)

Does this look like Oak Wilt to you? If so, is there any way to treat this guy? Thanks!


----------



## outonalimbts (Oct 4, 2011)

*More than likely, Hypoxylon Canker- Oak Wilt is very scarce around here...*

This is the general first symptoms of Hypoxylon Canker- Oak Wilt tends to spread by Root connections- there isn't another tree close enough to spread this disease. Hypoxylon canker would be my guess- Stress induced- Just look at the base of the tree- it has a mound of mulch- this has caused root suckers to develop because of stress. 

Just my .02 sense!

:chainsawguy:
Adam


----------

